# ProTool 6  SP3 download



## Tom100 (12 Mai 2005)

Hallo weiss vielleicht zufällig jemand ob man sich das SP3 für
ProTool V6.0 irgendwo runterladen kann? Wenn ja wo? 
Würde mein System V6.0 SP1 gern auf den neuesten Stand bringen. 

Gruß Tom100


----------



## Anonymous (12 Mai 2005)

Das SP3 gibt es soweit ich weiss auf legalem Wege nicht zum runterladen.
Gegen Nachweis der original Rechnung für die Software kann man es über Siemens beziehen.
Aber das weißt du wahrscheinlich schon  :wink:


----------



## Tom100 (12 Mai 2005)

*danke auch*

nein ich habe es richtig nicht gewußt,
da ich update bis V 6 SP 2 im Netz gefunden habe,
ich habe es vermutet, danke jetzt bin ich wissend!
gruß tom


----------

